# Hook me up with new anime(ish) artist links!



## Raever (Feb 27, 2020)

I have a dilemma and could really use some help in solving it fellow art addicts. I have a few people I'll regularly commission due to their skill, politeness, reliability, and most of all - the style of art that they produce. I do enjoy other styles as well, but I'm a sucker for that detailed but anime-like quality that these folks tend to have. 

The problem is that it's difficult for me to find more of this style of art on FA without it coming across as _too cartoon _or _too detailed_. If you know an artist that has a very similar style to the below, either on Furaffinity or Twitter or wherever else (I don't care where so long as they do commissions and have a form of contact) then by all means give them a shout out. I'd love to add more talented artists to my personal commission arsenal. ;3

Some examples of the art style that I'm looking for will be presented below, but I don't expect it too look EXACT. So long as it has the same feel it's welcomed as a suggestion. Thank you so much for taking the time to help me, and if you feel that your art is similar by all means advertise yourself! 






*Credit: angiewolf





Credit: Taurus666
*




*Credit: CrystalBerry*


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 27, 2020)

Hmm... those are pretty good arts.
My main artist was Stesha_Di which created those amazing arts










Unfortunately they have deactivated their account so there is no point with even linking them :/ however if anyone has contact to them? I would be grateful.

Other person I can recommend would be @Jadan





Made basically for free heh.

My good friend @RoxyHana





I really recommend her works.

And last but not least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Drawn by @5thSun also for criminally low price

P.s - I am looking for style of your artists too but can not get to them. Feel free to go through my FA gallery. Maybe you will find something fitting your taste in NSFW


----------



## Raever (Feb 27, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> P.s - I am looking for style of your artists too but can not get to them. Feel free to go through my FA gallery. Maybe you will find something fitting your taste in NSFW



No worries, I appreciate the other recommendations and ironically have some of the ones you linked in my watch list already --- but I am using this particular thread to find that certain style as shown above, so I'd appreciate not detracting from that goal. ♡

An artist that someone mentioned to me in private was Falvie, and while I adore their work, they don't seem to be active or even take commissions anymore. Still, their style too is something I look for.


----------



## Raever (Feb 27, 2020)

Found another anime-like style artist...









*Credit: saika076*

Man I love these styles so much. ♡

If anyone has any suggestions of similar style please do share them, especially if they're underappreciated or relatively unknown.

*Edit:*

Found another!

Figured I'd share who I found just in case there are others like me hunting for this specific style in hopes that I save them some time.





*Credit:* *tofu93*


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 28, 2020)

Kanel is another one...although their works are mostly NSFW.




*Credit*: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/kanel/


----------



## Raever (Feb 28, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> Kanel is another one...although their works are mostly NSFW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still works! Thanks for the suggestion. ^^


----------



## Vinfang (Feb 28, 2020)

I can draw in that style. Check my art out on Instagram / FA / Artstation.


----------



## Raever (Feb 28, 2020)

Vinfang said:


> I can draw in that style. Check my art out on Instagram / FA / Artstation.



Care to show us an example and a link?


----------



## Vinfang (Feb 28, 2020)

INFO:
Email: dearonkyu@yahoo.com.hk
IG: Vinfang, Onkyu Ho (@_vinfang_) • Instagram photos and videos
Portfolio: poprocker566.artstation.com: Vinfang, Onkyu Ho
FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/poprocker566/


----------



## Vinfang (Feb 28, 2020)

Currently working on...




Style examples:
https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/healing-sketches-closed.1665320/

Colour examples:



https://www.artstation.com/artwork/6XDbV


----------



## Raever (Feb 29, 2020)

Vinfang said:


> Currently working on...
> View attachment 81986
> 
> Style examples:
> ...



Looks more cartoon and less highly detailed anime. Your art is pretty but it's not really what I'm looking for. Refer to the example images above and lemme know if you know of any artists that provide similar work.


----------



## WXYZ (Feb 29, 2020)

Here's another one...PGM300. More active on Twitter.




*Source: *https://www.furaffinity.net/user/pgm300/


----------



## Raever (Feb 29, 2020)

Manchesterite said:


> Here's another one...PGM300. More active on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful, Manch. Thank you for sharing!


----------

